

Open Source Mailing List Applet Using the Mailgun PHP SDK - newscloud
http://blog.mailgun.com/post/turnkey-mailing-list-applet-using-the-mailgun-php-sdk/

======
ferrantim
Thanks for putting this together Jeff. A lot of Mailgun customers organize
local open-source projects and use mailing lists to stay connected with
members. That's one of the reasons we originally created mailing lists. Nice
that managing them will be a little eaiser now.

~~~
newscloud
Sure thing! I use it for my own lists.

------
brokenparser
GitHub link is a 404. It would be nice for an open source project to use a
public repository, just my 2¢.

~~~
travelton
Doh! Sorry about that... Fixed!

